# Frontenac Gris



## stujol (Sep 26, 2011)

just picked up 6 gallons of Frontenac Gris juice. SG is 1.100. I added 3 tsp pectin enzyme, 1.5 tsp tannin, 6 tsp yeast nutrient and 1 tsp yeast energizer.
I plan on pitching lavlin 71b-1122 yeast tomorrow.

The place I got them from had already added camdens. This is my first wine from real wine grapes. So feel free to give me advice, I really want this to be something special.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Sep 27, 2011)

Did you or the supplier test the acid yet? I grow my own frontenac gris, and acid is always an issue to deal with.


----------

